# Have always liked the throaty exhaust from mustangs hwo to achieve it with out goats?



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a 05 a4 goat and I have always liked the throaty sound from alot of mustangs I always hear on the road, specially the older ones liek from 1997 on up. Why can they sound like that? Wahts the setup to do that? Anyone know thanks? Heres a sample:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Your never gonna be able to get that sound. Different type of motor and a totally different type of build. Personally, the sound of the GTO sounds 10x better to me. Especially during WOT! The faster I go, the louder it gets. Some GTOs are loud, but never will they have a similar sound to the one in the vid.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

GTOs will never sound like any mustang. They have different engines. Hell, many of the people that have 05+ mustangs want their mustangs sound like the previous generation. I agree the 2v and 4v mustangs 94-04 sound awesome but GTOs can sound good to.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

It has to do with the bore and stroke of the engines. Ford always had longer strokes than the GM engines. But GM has a bigger bore with a shorter stroke. Motor's with longer strokes always seemed to sound louder with a more throaty tone.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Alright I get it, I'll threw in some borlas, slp, or spintechs it'll be still awesome. thanks


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

Throw on a cam as well.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounds like your generic chambered muffler with an equalizer pipe to me...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Change your firing order.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> Change your firing order.


Easy mod.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Exhaust note has a lot to do with the routing. The Mustang in general has a favorable routing configuration. The GTO actually is quite good for a stock car. You want a wimpy sound listen to a stock Corvette, it's ridiculously quiet even at WOT. This is why so many people slap on systems on the Vette to make it sound meaner (and why GM redesigned the exhaust and added the butterfly valves to the LS3 with NPP option)


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Its a combonation of Falco, Poncho, and jpalamar said. You'll never be able to sound like a Ford engine. That sound from that Cobra sounds like the most popular exhaust setup Mustang guys usally do thats Flowmaster and Mac. Do yourself a favor never use an X-pipe with chambered muffs.

Some of you that have been around cars for sometime notice that the Gen III/IV GM motors large and small don't sound like the GEN 0/I/II SBC & Mark series BBC engines.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

I know the x pipe with straight thru and H with chambered is the general conscience with the 05 + (S197) mustang crowd. I didn't know it applied to the goat crowd as well. But I don't think that's always the case. O/R X and chambered I know with the S197 tends to sound a little tinny at wot but can sound awesome at idle and cruising. I had a catted x, resonators and MACs on my mustang and I liked the sound. My GTO has L/T, catted x and flows and it sounds awesome. Of course the MS3 cam helps.


----------

